
New York City Casts a Net to Catch the Next Big Startup - raheemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/technology/new-york-city-casts-a-net-to-catch-the-next-big-start-up.html?ref=business&_r=0
======
tmaly
a few years back they launched this tax free incentive for startups. I tried
applying with my co-founder at the time. They rejected us because we were a
technology startup. They were looking for companies in the hard sciences. They
also had a condition that we had to hire or get sponsorship from one of the
colleges.

If they really want to catch the next big startup, they should change some of
these restrictions that would attract talent in technology.

